# Strawberry Stuff



## smoking b (Aug 23, 2013)

Here is another easy to make dessert that doesn't require an ice cream maker. My mom always called it strawberry stuff when I was growing up so the name stuck.

To make it you only need a few things.













PICT0219.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 22, 2013






2/3 cup heavy cream













PICT0220.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 22, 2013






1/2 cup sugar













PICT0221.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 22, 2013






1 tsp vanilla













PICT0222.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 22, 2013






Roughly 1 lb of the fresh strawberries you froze this summer. If for some reason you didn't freeze any you should be able to find some at your grocery store...













PICT0223.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 22, 2013






Put everything in a blender.













PICT0224.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 22, 2013






Blend till well mixed - it won't take very long.













PICT0225.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 22, 2013






Well mixed.













PICT0226.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 22, 2013






After you sample it, if there is any left put it in a container & in your freezer.













PICT0235.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 22, 2013






And there you have it - strawberry stuff.













PICT0236.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 22, 2013






It tastes great & you will want more!

Strawberry Stuff


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the recipe! I am so going to try this!


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 23, 2013)

Yummmm.....have about 6 gallons of berries frozen right now.

Kat


----------



## bimmer (Aug 23, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Yummmm.....have about 6 gallons of berries frozen right now.
> 
> Kat


Holy Cow!! SIX gallons??


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 23, 2013)

Bimmer said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > Yummmm.....have about 6 gallons of berries frozen right now.
> ...


Was making tons of strawberry jam this year....had to freeze them before the berries spoiled.

Yup....went a bit overboard!

Kat


----------



## ubee (Aug 23, 2013)

gonna try this


----------



## smoking b (Aug 24, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Thanks for the recipe! I am so going to try this!


You're quite welcome! Just be prepared - it's really good  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







KathrynN said:


> Yummmm.....have about 6 gallons of berries frozen right now.
> 
> Kat


Well you're all set Kat  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   You should give it a try.


----------



## smoking b (Aug 24, 2013)

ubee said:


> gonna try this


Bet you like it  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





When you get a chance can you swing by Roll Call  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call

We would like to give you a proper welcome


----------



## smoking b (Aug 25, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I have made this with other fruits as well but strawberries are by far my favorite  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Here is a batch that I made with peaches.













PICT0238.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 25, 2013


----------



## tonyabeachlover (May 18, 2014)

That looks wonderful! I am SO going to try this out.


----------



## shtrdave (May 18, 2014)

Going to try this, because the GF is to watch her fat intake from having gallbladder out, I am thinking yogurt and splenda or stevia. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (May 18, 2014)

Does it freeze hard or stay sort of scoopable?


----------



## smoking b (May 18, 2014)

TonyaBeachlover said:


> That looks wonderful! I am SO going to try this out.


Thanks Tonya  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It is really good!


shtrdave said:


> Going to try this, because the GF is to watch her fat intake from having gallbladder out, I am thinking yogurt and splenda or stevia. Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Let me know how it turns out that way


----------



## smoking b (May 18, 2014)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> Does it freeze hard or stay sort of scoopable?


It will freeze fairly hard...


----------



## tonyabeachlover (Jun 9, 2014)

I got to try this out this weekend & it was wonderful! It was so quick and easy to make and tasted fantastic! Thank you for sharing this Smoking B :)


----------



## newsmokeguy (Jul 7, 2014)

Made this over weekend & every1 loved it. Thanks SB


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jul 7, 2014)

When do you add the bologna?


----------

